# Pamelor for IBS-D?



## MALI (Jul 8, 2001)

just got a RX for Pamelor(Nortriptyline).has anyone had good results taking this med for D? the pills are 25 mg. have been told to take one capsule every night. the list of side effects is as long as my arm, a big concern. would appreciate any input. MALI


----------



## Maria Z (Feb 20, 2001)

What I know about Pamelor is that it's like Amitryptaline which is the generic for Elavil. Both Pamelor and Elavil are antidepressants with properties that dry you up and help the D. I have heard of some people doing well on these drugs, but others cannot take the side effects. They are the older class of antidepressants known, I believe, as the tricyclics, if I'm spelling that right.Let us know if you feel well on it.Maria


----------



## JuliaNYC (Apr 20, 2000)

Hi Mali,I am getting decent results(not great and nowhere near as good as Lotronex) on 25 mg of desipramine, which is another tricyclic, related to Pamelor. I started on 10mg of desipramine, but that didn't help at all. With the 25 mg, I still have to be sure and take my calcium (I'm on 1500 mg a day any way for osteopenia, the constipating effects are an added bonus) and culturelle every day, and about once a week or so, I have to take one imodium. It may be the four in combination that are working (calcium never worked on its own for me nor did Culturelle), but if I forget the desipramine (i.e., I fall asleep without taking it), I do notice that the next day, I have multiple episodes of D. So I think the desipramine does help. When I was taking Lotronex, I went months without a D episode and never needed either the imodium or the culturelle. Did you post on the antidepressant forum too? There might be more people on Pamelor over there.


----------



## MALI (Jul 8, 2001)

Thank you Maria and Julia for getting back to me.I'm happy with this doc that first started me on Lotronex, but sometimes he gets in such a hurry he just pushes the RX toward me and says, OK lets give this a try. Anyway,i got freaked out reading the product info on the Pamelor. It mentioned that it was for bed-wetters and obsessive-compulsive disorders. it looks like we are stuck with all this of-lable med unless Lotronex comes back. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that on April 23rd there will be a vote in our favor. Please, Please give us back our Lotronex!! Good Luck to all, MALI


----------



## MALI (Jul 8, 2001)

Pamelor is a "no go " for me. can't wake up in the morning. in fact i stay drowsy most of the day. so it is back to good old Questran until hopefully the FDA gives thumbs up to Lotronex. take care all, MALI


----------

